# Detailing Training in NI



## tigerspill

Does anyone know of any detailing type courses in NI? Maybe evening type courses or a one day course?


----------



## Cookies

Give Rollo a shout at Orchard County Detailing - they do very comprehensive detailing courses and are very highly regarded for their work. 

Cooks


----------



## muzzer

And iirc Rollo trained under Kelly at KDS, one of the very best in the industry


----------



## [email protected]

muzzer42 said:


> And iirc Rollo trained under Kelly at KDS, one of the very best in the industry


Did he really?

Depending on where you are based, and whether Rollo still does training or if he is concentrating more on getting his shop up and running, there's always Pete @PMG Autocare in Belfast. Check out his Facebook

He is on here, but I can't remember his screen name


----------



## Ronnie

Nope I have not trained with Kelly @ KDS that's a new one on me. I am self trained starting machine polishing back in 1996 yes 20 years ago this year (flip I feel old now) Take a look at our portfolio to see the level of work that we have carried out also we have a vast collection of concourse winners and class show winners. Last year at Dubshed out of the 9 cars we detailed 8 were class winners and one was second (the car that won that class we also detailed)..


----------



## tigerspill

Ronnie said:


> Nope I have not trained with Kelly @ KDS that's a new one on me. I am self trained starting machine polishing back in 1996 yes 20 years ago this year (flip I feel old now) Take a look at our portfolio to see the level of work that we have carried out also we have a vast collection of concourse winners and class show winners. Last year at Dubshed out of the 9 cars we detailed 8 were class winners and one was second (the car that won that class we also detailed)..


Hi Ronnie,
So do you offer detailing courses?


----------



## muzzer

Ronnie said:


> Nope I have not trained with Kelly @ KDS that's a new one on me. I am self trained starting machine polishing back in 1996 yes 20 years ago this year (flip I feel old now) Take a look at our portfolio to see the level of work that we have carried out also we have a vast collection of concourse winners and class show winners. Last year at Dubshed out of the 9 cars we detailed 8 were class winners and one was second (the car that won that class we also detailed)..


Hmmm, so who was it who trianed with Kelly then? i know it was someone from the Emerald Isle, thought it was you. My mistake


----------



## Ronnie

Not sure tbh know there was a guy over here who attended an open day and promoted that as being trained by Kelly lol. Yep we offer 1-1 training just give me a bell on 07784258006 and I can go through what we offer. We will be also doing a few group days next year but have not planned much of this just yet.


----------



## muzzer

Ronnie said:


> Not sure tbh know there was a guy over here who attended an open day and promoted that as being trained by Kelly lol. Yep we offer 1-1 training just give me a bell on 07784258006 and I can go through what we offer. We will be also doing a few group days next year but have not planned much of this just yet.


i am sure that whoever it was did a Master Detailers course over a week at KDS but i cant remember who it was, so i think i'll have to search it and see


----------



## Ronnie

yea you are right I remember that he is based in the republic I really don't know his name tbh I pretty much keep myself to myself so don't really know many of the detailers over here.


----------



## muzzer

Ronnie said:


> yea you are right I remember that he is based in the republic I really don't know his name tbh I pretty much keep myself to myself so don't really know many of the detailers over here.


Anyway, my apologies for confusing you with him


----------



## Ronnie

no worries I am liking this air of mystery around me it's pretty cool in a Stig kind of way lol!! keep it coming I say and no I was not Marilyn Monroe's love child either lol!!


----------



## Cookies

Ronnie said:


> no worries I am liking this air of mystery around me it's pretty cool in a Stig kind of way lol!! keep it coming I say and no I was not Marilyn Monroe's love child either lol!!


It's the way your dress blows up with each gust of wind from the metro blaster Ronnie LMAO.....


----------

